# If you're not busy tonight......



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

* 

If anyone is around tonight, please could you join us in the bubble thread cos we want to blow Em back up to a 7777 after someone popped our hard work on Sunday 

Soooo, please can you help us blow  for Em's!!!

(and we got to do it slowly, cos we think we crashed the site for a bit on Sunday!!)

xxxx*


----------



## MissSunshine (Apr 2, 2006)

Hey Kate, 

I'm around, what time??xx


----------



## *~Nic~* (Aug 1, 2005)

ha ha maybe we should do a rota 

we need a plan to make sure we dont go over - how about we all stop at a certain number way before 7777 and one person finishes off?

any ideas?

Nic x


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

I dont know?  

Erm, 8ish?? Is everyone around then?? 

xxxx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Yeah good idea nic!! What number do you think we should stop at?


----------



## MissSunshine (Apr 2, 2006)

What about 7600, then as you say one person can finish off??    It's not too close yet close enough that the last person won't get RSI!!


----------



## MissSunshine (Apr 2, 2006)

Think I might start        some now!! Got a free few min's before I have to take the woofter out for a pee!!


----------



## *~Nic~* (Aug 1, 2005)

8's good for me.

See you then fora bubble-athon  

Nic x


----------



## MissSunshine (Apr 2, 2006)

The bubbles were jumping up quite a bit when I was just blowing!! We might need to be careful.  See you all later!

BIG HUGS!!!!XXXXXXXXXX


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

We will all have to blow in 10's and then see what it stops at!!! Its gonna be a quick session I can tell!!


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

I gotta get dd for her friends at 8 but will be on bout 8:30 so will get cracking then. My laptop has gone in for repair and that was dead quick at blowing this desktop is so slow but will do my best. Kate you gonna finish her off?? Oh thats dont sound too good lol


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Erm...... Wanna re phrase that!!!!


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

There is no real way i can put it without it either sounding like you are gonna kill her or sound rude    Or is it just my mind


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

We got them up to 7777 and someone messed them up. I cant believe it.


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

We need to do it again, I can't believe someone did that


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

I'm blowing Em's bubbles if anyone wants to join me


----------



## *~Nic~* (Aug 1, 2005)




----------

